# Baseball Display Case



## joe_p81 (Jan 30, 2013)

Hey everyone. With Christmas around the corner I am lining up some projects. I have a request from my cousin for one of these 30-baseball display cases. She is collecting one ball from each park when she visits.

Anyone built one of these before? I can't seem to find plans online. Angles are simple and It's probably not too hard to knock-off with a bit of paper and pencil but I thought I would ask here. Toss me some ideas. i see all sorts of creative masterpieces on LJs!

Thanks.


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

Simply layout the baseballs in the pattern shown. Add 1/4" between balls in the horizontal direction; 1" in the vertical direction; Add 1/2" for wood and shelf thickness and you have the external dimensions of the case. It looks like the front is hinged at the top, with a locking device at the bottom. Each shelf would have a shallow dimple to hold the balls in the viewing position. 1/8" window glass for the front. The back would be 1/4" thick plywood


----------



## BentheViking (May 19, 2011)

great idea for a project!


----------



## SgtStrong (Sep 8, 2013)

That looks like an awesome project do show when you are done!


----------

